# Wine Maker International Amateur Wine Competition



## vinobrotha (May 26, 2018)

I got a surprise in the mail found out my Zin that took a double gold at the Sonoma County harvest fair also got gold in my first international wine competition. Woot!


----------



## rustbucket (May 26, 2018)

Congratulations! Well done.


----------



## meadmaker1 (May 26, 2018)

Well done sir. Congratulations


----------



## wrongway (May 27, 2018)

That is Awesome!!


----------



## mainshipfred (May 27, 2018)

Congrats, nice job.


----------



## AkTom (May 27, 2018)

Nicely done.


----------



## Cheesesteak (Aug 4, 2018)

Awesome! Love me some Zin!


----------



## Jal5 (Aug 4, 2018)

Congrats


----------



## WinoDave (Aug 6, 2018)

Congratulations VinoBrotha that’s is a huge accomplishment.
Can you tell me Is there somewhere online where you can find what wines go in which categories for wine competitions??
I have a few wines like a Nebbiolo and Fonza and have no idea how they fit into a competition.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 1, 2019)

I want to enter this years competition and have a Blend of 70% 2017 Norton from Virginia, 10% OVZ from Lodi, 8% Spring 2018 Cab Sauv from South Africa and 6% each of 2017 Lodi Barbera and spring 2017 Syrah. What category would this be? The link is below categories are on the second page.

https://winemakermag.com/wp-content...-65546437&mc_cid=c3cf06feaf&mc_eid=c13fb290ea


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 1, 2019)

mainshipfred said:


> I want to enter this years competition and have a Blend of 70% 2017 Norton from Virginia, 10% OVZ from Lodi, 8% Spring 2018 Cab Sauv from South Africa and 6% each of 2017 Lodi Barbera and spring 2017 Syrah. What category would this be? The link is below categories are on the second page.



I would conclude: "Red Native American Blend." I base this on the following paragraphs in the rules:



> Wines must contain a minimum of 75% of designated type if entered as a varietal. Varietals of less than 75% must be entered as blends.



And



> The origin of many Native American grapes is unknown due to spontaneous cross-breeding. For the purposes of this competition, however, the Native American varietal category will include, but is not limited to, the following grape families: Aestivalis, Labrusca, Riparia and Rotundifolia (muscadine).



(Norton is from Vitis aestivalis)


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 1, 2019)

sour_grapes said:


> I would conclude: "Red Native American Blend." I base this on the following paragraphs in the rules:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Paul! This will be the first ever entered in a competition.


----------

